# Hobie fin review



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

We got a smoking good deal on a Hobie Oasis a while back. It came with the new reversible fins. (One standard, one turbo) We finally got it in the water last weekend. 

First the reversible feature is absolutely great. It will be the bees knees for getting in and out of tight spots while fishing.

That said I was not impressed with the power feel to them. In addition they are noisy. (hitting the bottom of the kayak). At least that was my impression.

So today I got the Revolution out with both sets of fins. First, I screwed up and took the standard, not the turbo, reversible fins.

So here is my comparison:

Noise, hitting the kayak bottom. The old single direction turbo fins are much quiter.
Power out put. The old single directions just feel like they are putting out more power and the kayak seemed to move faster. I give the nod to the singles.

Maneuverability, the reversible fins win hands down!!!


Which are better. It depends on where you are at and what you are doing. A small pond fishing bass, I would use the reversible. Big water or trolling, I would stick with the single direction turbos.


I hope that helps.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is picture of the 3 sets of fins side by side.

I was surprised when I laid them out. I thought the one direction fins (far right) were proportionally bigger than they are. 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

